
Tavis Ormandy on 1Password - timmytokyo
https://twitter.com/taviso/status/760231214812844032
======
sparky_z
A little context, please?

~~~
timmytokyo
He was recently in the security world news for finding some serious bugs in
LastPass. Finding bugs is kinda his thing.

[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2466181/lastpass-
pa...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2466181/lastpass-password-
manager-gets-a-visit-from-insecurity-hunter-tavis-ormandy)

